# Would an amp help?



## Bogwon (Jun 16, 2004)

I currently have Dish service and get all my over the air channels great with a small antenna attached to my dish. My question is about an extra LCD TV I purchased to use with my XBox 360. I figured I might as well see if I could pick up some over the air channels because it has a built-in tuner. I bought a cheap Philips' rabbit ears antenna. I scanned and picked up all channels pretty well. On a few channels, depending on the position of the antenna, I get a small amount of break-up at times. Would it help me to purchase a set-top antenna (rabbit ears), that has a 45dB amp in it. Thanks


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

45db amp? In a set-top antenna? That's borderin' on N-V-T-S, nuts (apologies to Mel Brooks fans).

All an amp does is amplify everything... including the noise.

A quick look at Portland indicates everybody's up at their full power, so an amp at 45db is just going to overload the front end of the receiver, which will result in more breakup and gain you absolutely nothing... but likely lose you most of the channels.

I'd do my best to get an outside antenna with no amp. If it's simply not possible, I wouldn't amplify more than 3 db.


----------



## Bogwon (Jun 16, 2004)

A stupid question, but is the problem noise or a weak signal, or are they both considered the same? I sometimes have the same problem with my Dish HD signal dropping below a certain range. Dish says it's a problem with their new HD satellite. If it's a weak signal, wouldn't the amp in the set top antenna help that problem? thanks again


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

Bogwon said:


> A stupid question, but is the problem noise or a weak signal, or are they both considered the same? I sometimes have the same problem with my Dish HD signal dropping below a certain range. Dish says it's a problem with their new HD satellite. If it's a weak signal, wouldn't the amp in the set top antenna help that problem? thanks again


No, it isn't a weak signal problem... you say you're already getting all your local channels, with occasional dropout.

The dropouts could be due to weak signal, but amplifying 45db is not going to help, since that's going to increase the noise, as well as introduce noise of its own, to the point that you're more likely to have more dropouts. Yes, the desired signal is also amplified, but with the increased noise floor, it's going to require even more signal to overcome the noise.

Again, I'd get outside with an antenna if at all possible.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Indoor antennas are notorious for multi-path (digital ghosts) which cause dropouts or no picture at all on a strong signal. You need a more directional antenna, outside (preferred), or use an outdoor directional antenna indoors (second best). If all your digitals are UHF get a small UHF yagi type antenna.


----------

